# Skyrim: ENB-Grafik-Mod "A Realistic Hope" sorgt für atemberaubende Grafikeffekte



## roobers (23. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim: ENB-Grafik-Mod "A Realistic Hope" sorgt für atemberaubende Grafikeffekte* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim: ENB-Grafik-Mod "A Realistic Hope" sorgt für atemberaubende Grafikeffekte


----------



## boyclar (23. April 2012)

Mir schmerzen die Augen wenn ich sehe wie der Kontrast und die Sättigung hoch gedreht worden sind.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (23. April 2012)

Sharpshooter sagt ganz klar und deutlich dass sein ENB Config wenig Leistung braucht, wo er auch recht hat ! Läuft sogar noch fast auf meiner Schrottmaschine, da braucht keiner ein HighEnd Rechner.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (24. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich diese MOD wieder endfernen kann? Mit der Start-CD einfach reinstallieren brachte nichts, und auch in Configurationsmenue unter "Datendateien" alle Punkte deaktivieren auch nichts 

Auf meinem 9550 mit 4 GB RAM und einer GTX560 Ti läuft die MOD zwar recht flüssig, aber die Tiefenunschärfe selbst auf kürzeste Distanz ist grausam! 
Ich hatte mir auch immer ein bischen mehr Farbe gewünscht, aber was zu viel ist, ist eindeutig zu viel.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (24. April 2012)

Einfach in deinem Skyrim Verzeichnis ( #/Programme/Steam/Steamapps/Common/Skyrim)
die dx9.dll löschen


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (24. April 2012)

TheGenius79III79 schrieb:


> Einfach in deinem Skyrim Verzeichnis ( #/Programme/Steam/Steamapps/Common/Skyrim)
> die dx9.dll löschen


 
HM??
Soll das jetzt ein Scherz sein?

++++++
EDIT:
Komando zurück...
hab die datei kurz abgespeichert, und dann aus dem Verzeichnis gelöscht ... es geht wieder.
Danke sehr


----------



## dennis-2810 (24. April 2012)

Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> Auf meinem 9550 mit 4 GB RAM und einer GTX560 Ti läuft die MOD zwar recht flüssig, aber die Tiefenunschärfe selbst auf kürzeste Distanz ist grausam!
> Ich hatte mir auch immer ein bischen mehr Farbe gewünscht, aber was zu viel ist, ist eindeutig zu viel.



Die Tiefenunschärfe kannst du ganz einfach abschalten, indem du in der enbseries.ini im Skyrim Verzeichnis unter [EFFECT] "EnableDepthOfField=true" mit "EnableDepthOfField=false" ersetzt.


----------



## LordNycon82 (24. April 2012)

ja sieht nicht schlecht aus!!!! aber die 2 songs find ich noch geiler!!! da kommt richtig Skyrim Fieber auf!!!


----------



## SeriousFreak (24. April 2012)

habe alles wie in der anleitung ausgeführt... wenn ich skyrim jedoch starten will, also auf spielen klicke, ploppt kurz das fenster auf und verschwindet gleich wieder. hab auch schonma die performance version reingehauen und ausprobiert. aber dasselbe. game startet einfach nicht... weiß jemand rat?

gruß

EDIT: nachdem ich alles wieder entfernt hab, läufts ohne probleme.
also scheint wohl definitiv am mod zu liegen.
am anfang legts ja die grafikoptionen fest. da steht dann bei grafikkarte: ENB
ob das damit zu tun hat? man kanns leider nicht ändern, wenn die mod aktiv ist.
hab ne gtx 570 phantom...


----------



## Neawoulf (24. April 2012)

Rein technisch sieht das wirklich sehr gut aus. Wenn man da die Änderungen der Farbtemperatur rückgängig machen kann, probiere ich es bei Gelegenheit sicher mal aus. Die für ein raues, kaltes Land viel zu schönen Charaktere von den Bildern lasse ich allerdings auch weg. Sehen zwar toll aus, passen aber vom Stil her einfach nicht in die Spielwelt.

Design > Technik


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. April 2012)

Sieht zwar nicht mehr wie Skyrim aus aber trotzdem sehr schön.
Vllt erstell ich mir mal einen neuen Charakter und probier den Mod mal aus


----------



## Adariel (24. April 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso alle immer noch auf diese Uralte ENB Version bauen, die ist extrem langsam und total veraltet, ausserdem seit dem neusten Patch mit Grafikfehlern bei Gras und Unterwasser behaftet. 

@SeriousFreak
MSI Afterburner oder ähnliches Tool was du da auch immer da im Hintergrund an hast ausschalten.


----------

